# Heat marks on polyester tops



## amousdell (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm sure most have ran into this problem.

Heat marks left on polyester tops after pressing logos on.

Any advice very welcome please

Al


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are many posts in the forum on this subject. Search at the top of this page on 'press marks'.

Solutions vary depending on your garment, what you are applying, temperature, etc.

After reading, if you're still having issues, come back and provide us details like:

1. Type or brand of garment
2. What and brand you are applying
3. Time/temperature/pressure settings
4. Using Teflon pillows, cover sheets?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
you can avoid Flexible Application Pad to solve this problem.


----------



## amousdell (Apr 25, 2012)

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> you can avoid Flexible Application Pad to solve this problem.


Hi thanks for the info. Can you give a bit more detail please. Do you mean the underpad needs to be harder? Sorry if I sound naive to this but I am still gaining experience!

Thanks Al


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
It is a cover sheet used when applying to nylon. It is used to press sensitive materials and made of silicone.


----------



## amousdell (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi, I've used a teflon sheet when pressing. Is there a difference in the silicone ones?


----------

